# Hip brace suggestions for help with DM



## Willowsgirl20 (Jan 15, 2020)

MY sweet Willow, for soon to be 13 she has the energy of a pup still. Chases our cats around and still wants to play goalie with her favorite soccer ball. She is still able to get up slowly on her own sometimes. Sadly though, she is getting weaker when walking . She is more wobbly and stumbling more and more lately. We have a back end harness for her to support her while walking and going up steps but without it she falls about 50%of the time . Also notice that she poops while she's walking as she doesn't want to stop for fear of falling over while doing her business. 
Are there any kind of braces anyone uses to help stabilize the hips at all? I see knee and hock braces. If so can you please share ? 
Thank you!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

You could look into a wheelchair, although that may be a more expensive option. I know some people who are crafty and have the tools are able to make their own out of things such as pcp pipe. Along with there potentially being some cheaper options online.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We used this harness with Halo. It's pricey but worked very well. Choosing the Right Harness  - Help 'Em Up®


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

We had a Help 'Em Up harness for Luc too (he had polyneuropathy, not DM, but had trouble walking/swayed while standing/couldn't jump up). 

You mentioned you had a high-end harness though. I looked at wheelchairs for Luc as well but he passed before getting to that stage. I never saw hip braces though.


----------

